# Terrarium adaptations for purple jewel beetles



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello,

I’ve been interested in purple jewel beetles for a long while and since acquiring a 30 x 30 x 30cm exo terra vivarium I have had a few ideas for a habitat for them. I know their basic care but my original use for the exo terra has me a touch concerned and some changes might be on order. I thought it would be best for me to come here and pick the brains of a few people with more experience than myself, if I may. I’ll be brief but I do have a habit of rambling so please excuse me!

The terrarium was originally used for carnivorous plants; this idea was scrapped when I realized how empty the enclosure looked without any fauna in it (I love my plants but in an enclosure this fancy it just doesn't seem right to have only flora :lol. I’ve removed all plants with the exception of two species of bladderworts; the bladderworts would be completely harmless to the beetles as their traps couldn’t even catch a springtail (they use a suction system in tiny bladders attached to the plants roots). These plants are situated along the northern wall of the enclosure (near the fake rock background) and are also grown along a piece of driftwood. Would it be all right to keep these in the enclosure or would they hinder the beetles? I can keep the plants growth in check and remove excess as needed so they only stay along the back wall.

On topic of driftwood: the piece of driftwood in the enclosure has created a pair of natural burrows underneath it. Would this be beneficial to the beetles at all?

Another issue is substrate. As the terrarium was originally used for plants I have a false bottom consisting of hydroton balls with a layer of fine mesh over the top. On top of this is a cm thick layer of peat/perlite with the rest of the substrate on top (pure peat). Would the perlite or false bottom cause any problems for the beetles? I wouldn’t be able to remove it from beneath where the bladderworts are but the rest of the enclosure could be adapted carefully if needed. I don't know if it makes any difference but the peat I've used is known as Moorland Gold, it's dredged from water reservoirs and isn't that mined stuff... it's a lot softer than other substrates I've used and is extremely easy to rummage through.

My plan for the substrate would be to remove as much peat as possible, mix it with lots of leaf litter and replace the majority of the enclosure’s substrate with that (whilst not disturbing the bladderworts or driftwood). I can attempt to rip out most of the hydroton while I’m at it. How deep would the substrate need to be?

Humidity floats at around 70 – 85%. Would this pose a problem? Temperatures during the day form a gradient that is rather warm at the plants end (where the light is) but rather cool at the front of the enclosure – I’ll be ordering an exo terra temperature gauge to get a close measurement soon but as of yet I don’t know exact temperatures.

I've attached a pair of very poor quality images to this post in the hope of it offering some sort of idea as to what I'm rambling about. I apologize for the quality, I took the photos using my six year old mobile phone... heh. Thank you for your time!


----------



## rob158 (Nov 27, 2009)

Carnivorous plants: Are they both bladderworts or 1 bladderwort and one butterwort? The mass of flowers look like Utricularia sandersonii to me but I dont know if that is a pinguicula in the middle. Anyway those species are fine although they may get a little bit dug up as the beetles do dig and their larvae live underground. A Pinguicula would actually benifit the beetles as they get mites, but with a ping the mites get stuck on the plant and are controlled a bit better.

Driftwood: Beetles like to hide under stuff.

Substrate: Its fine like that unless you want to keep larvae in there as it is only the larvae that eat the compost and leaves,(thay will also eat fruit, wet cat/dog food etc) then a compost with lots of leaves and leaves that have started to break down a bit is better than peat that has little nutrients in it. However thay can still be kept in peat with leaves and stuff mixed into it.

Humidity: I have kept them in dry and wet conditions and doesn't really matter untill pupation and the only problem I have had is the the pupae drying out. Eggs will also go mouldy if its to wet and the wet will also attract mites.

Temperature: They dont need to be in a heated tank. I've had them in a room that was only around 10 -15c. Over 30c ish may be getting a bit hot for them.

These beetles are super hardy and have coped with any conditions I have given them so you really don't need to worry.


Best wishes,

Robert.


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for your detailed response, rob158! Both plants are actually utricularia (_U. sandersonii_ and _U. calycifida_), I'd also considered adding one of my _P. weser_ in there just to add a touch of fleshy colour and may actually do that now. I'm glad to know that these are beneficial! I have so many butterworts and it would be wonderful to be able to combine a couple of those with the beetles' habitat (would also clear some windowsill space haha). I don't mind if they uproot or disturb the plants every now and then.

I will most likely mix some leaf litter into the bulk of the soil nearer the front of the terrarium (in case the beetles decide to lay eggs, it would be great to "see" them through their entire life cycle... even though they spend most of it underground, it seems) as well as adding a couple of bark pieces and branch off cuts (we have a beautiful oak branch that we're cutting down for my _Extatosoma tiaratum_ enclosure and I think the off cuts would be fantastic for the beetles)... I'll see what I can find!

I don't believe the temperature nearer the plants exceeds 30C, I'll double check to be on the safe side.

Thank you again and I look forward to finishing this terrarium! It's my first planted one and while it's simple I'm growing rather fond of it.

Take care!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the Utricularia would be fine, but I think the Pings will rot off without a drier 'hibernation' period, especially P.x wesser.


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

I will be sure to remove them at first signs of distress, to be honest I'm rather curious to see how they will cope in a terrarium setting. Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Tequila (Jan 13, 2012)

Don't forget to post pictures when you get the beetles! The terrarium is looking great :2thumb:


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Aw thank you  I'll look to getting a better quality photo once the terrarium is finished! I've also decided to go for _Pachnoda marginata_ instead of the purple jewels as they are easier to locate. I've read that care is extremely similar to the purple jewel beetles but if I am mistaken please do let me know!


----------



## Tequila (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, I have a hard time finding the purple ones myself... Used to have some, but they never bred, and can't find anyone selling them who are willing to send to Norway.

I have some Pachnoda marginatas though, and they are very easy to keep and breed. Just got some green jewel beetle grubs too, hopefully they'll make it to adulthood and make lots of babies


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

They're all so cute! :lol: I hope your green jewels survive and breed for you (I'm sure they will)!


----------



## rob158 (Nov 27, 2009)

There's some on ebay.


Purple fruit beetle, Chlorocala africana oertzeni 2 pairs | eBay

Purple fruit beetle, Chlorocala africana oertzeni pair | eBay


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you, rob158. I'm not very confident with my bidding power on eBay (haven't done it before though) but I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 27, 2009)

I try to avoid ebay since it stresses me out and i'm a bit over compulsive when I start to bid. Anyway I'm sure you'll do well with whatever species you end up with. :2thumb:


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks!! I'm definately going to go for sun beetles, I can try the purple jewels again at a later date once I find a stockist and have an extra tank handy (sorry, I should say "if" -cough cough-... hehe).

Can't wait!


----------



## Tequila (Jan 13, 2012)

Grey said:


> They're all so cute! :lol: I hope your green jewels survive and breed for you (I'm sure they will)!


They really are! :flrt: Thank you, I really hope so. Best of luck with your beetles when they arrive


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you  Hopefully it'll be Tuesday, I'll also expecting a male _Extatosoma tiaratum_ in so that'll be a busy day! I'll be sure to get photos!


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Cp's are cool arent they I'm starting a mini bog


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

That sounds fantastic! I mostly keep Mexican pinguicula (butterworts) but have a variety of sundews and venus fly traps, I only have two species of bladderworts (they're all in the terarrium -- taking off already!) but I love the species I've chosen.

I hope the beetles like them too... if not then oh well, as long as they don't get eaten :lol:


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Beetles*

Hi

If you are stuck for the beetles we have plenty (web site at the bottom of this post) All I would add to your set up is for you to keep a drier layer of leaves at some point in the cage(near the light would be best) as we find this genus like to pupate in slightly drier conditions to avoid mites and will pupate just into the drier leaves.

Regards to all

Graham & Janice


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for the recommendation! I have ordered the sun beetles but will definately bookmark your website for future use! I may find myself looking at other species if this one works out -- though I'll take it one step at a time.


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

They're here! I've not gotten the best photos but these are just a couple to start with. The first image shows one of the beetles displaying their shimmying skills (Lara Croft watch out!) the second shows the same beetle climbing the fake rock background. In the first image the door of the exo terra is open, this is due to me not wanting to risk crushing the little one's legs (as it had them wrapped around the glass pretty tight!), they're now locked safe in their habitat with some beetle jelly.

There are currently two adults in the enclosure (a sexed pair) and they love hanging upside down off the mesh lid basking in the light... brilliant! I also ordered three cocoons that are being taken care of as well, hopefully I'll have a nice cycle of adults going...



















Very pleased so far! Can't wait to see what antics these little things get up to (if they ever tear themselves from that light)!


----------

